# pFBNEO 5.0



## laz305 (Jan 18, 2022)

Holy cow what is this? How do I set it up? Why can’t I find any news on this?
https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/releases/tag/v5.0


----------



## grabman (Jan 18, 2022)

"rootdir is \data\pfba\ use ftp to transfer roms here , or you can modify \data\pfba\config.cfg to add custom path" credit Z80

"ROMs paths (arcade = /data/pfba/roms, nes = /data/pfba/nes, etc)." credit Damián Parrino


----------



## Panzer_Baboon (Jan 18, 2022)

I was just thinking about something like this today. I remember this guy making pfba for the Vita.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 18, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Holy cow what is this? How do I set it up? Why can’t I find any news on this?
> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/releases/tag/v5.0


Nice, gonna tinker with it.


----------



## grabman (Jan 18, 2022)

i would love forwarders to use this...


----------



## laz305 (Jan 18, 2022)

I installed it but does nothing. What is it just a list of games?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 18, 2022)

laz305 said:


> I installed it but does nothing. What is it just a list of games?


Needed

PKG = App

Roms n thumnails = games n artwork

Working on it now


----------



## laz305 (Jan 18, 2022)

grabman said:


> "rootdir is \data\pfba\ use ftp to transfer roms here , or you can modify \data\pfba\config.cfg to add custom path" credit Z80
> 
> "ROMs paths (arcade = /data/pfba/roms, nes = /data/pfba/nes, etc)." credit Damián Parrino



What should folder cps1 & 2 be named?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 18, 2022)

laz305 said:


> What should folder cps1 & 2 be named?


So its in data/pfba/roms

sending my pfba arcade set now to test


----------



## grabman (Jan 18, 2022)

laz305 said:


> What should folder cps1 & 2 be named?


no clue i think they are just "roms" to this emu and go in roms


----------



## laz305 (Jan 18, 2022)

Best I can get it to do is say Driver enit failed


----------



## grabman (Jan 18, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Best I can get it to do is say Driver enit failed


yes in video i get this and demon front just no launch for me


----------



## bbqtool (Jan 18, 2022)

https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/tree/master/pfbneo

Arcade              : "roms"
Channel F           : "channelf"
Coleco              : "coleco"
Nintendo NES FDS    : "fds"
Sega GameGear       : "gamegear"
Sega MegaDrive      : "megadrive"
MSX                 : "msx"
Nintendo NES        : "nes"
Neo Geo Pocket      : "ngp"
Nec PC-Engine       : "pce"
SG-1000             : "sg1000"
Nec SuperGraFX      : "sgx"
Sega Master System  : "sms"
Spectrum            : "spectrum"
Nec TurboGraFX-16   : "tg16"


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 18, 2022)

bbqtool said:


> https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/tree/master/pfbneo
> 
> Arcade              : "roms"
> Channel F           : "channelf"
> ...


Yup all arcade are working here with artwork


----------



## Panzer_Baboon (Jan 18, 2022)

I can't wait to see this potentially working with video previews in the future.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 18, 2022)

Panzer_Baboon said:


> I can't wait to see this potentially working with video previews in the future.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 18, 2022)

I think there is also a psnes pkg available for ps4 now too?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 18, 2022)

Wow I got excited for 2sec. I saw a loading bar but still all I get is “Driver Init Failed”


----------



## Panzer_Baboon (Jan 18, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


>




I see it has the image previews, but I saw it mentioned on the github page that video previews aren't working on the PS4 release yet. I didn't watch that entire video to see any videos for the games.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

Anyone knows if it use latest build from fbneo or the same from 2020?


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Cant get genesis and nes games to run. Only MAME/ CPS/ CPS2/ CPS3 seems to be working


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 18, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I think there is also a psnes pkg available for ps4 now too?


Yeah there is


----------



## grabman (Jan 18, 2022)

how do you get the art preview to work?


codemasterv said:


> Cant get genesis and nes games to run. Only MAME/ CPS/ CPS2/ CPS3 seems to be working


genesis same but nes do work on my end i believe it needs zipped and according to certain names...whoops left the e off the megadriv folder that prob works too...


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> Cant get genesis and nes games to run. Only MAME/ CPS/ CPS2/ CPS3 seems to be working


You need specific romset for FBNeo.
I dont know if rom links are alowed here....


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

grabman said:


> how do you get the art preview to work?
> 
> genesis same but nes do work on my end i believe it needs zipped and according to certain names...whoops left the e off the megadriv folder that prob works too...


I see what's going on now. 

I was putting all of the rom folders in the "roms" folder


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

grabman said:


> how do you get the art preview to work?
> 
> genesis same but nes do work on my end i believe it needs zipped and according to certain names...whoops left the e off the megadriv folder that prob works too...


Art needs to go in "/data/pfba/roms/media/mixrbv2"

Videos do not work yet.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> I see what's going on now.
> 
> I was putting all of the rom folders in the "roms" folder


Arcade games go in roms folder.

Home consoles have a folder each and then roms go in those folders

Arcade              : "roms"
Channel F           : "channelf"
Coleco              : "coleco"
Nintendo NES FDS    : "fds"
Sega GameGear       : "gamegear"
Sega MegaDrive      : "megadrive"
MSX                 : "msx"
Nintendo NES        : "nes"
Neo Geo Pocket      : "ngp"
Nec PC-Engine       : "pce"
SG-1000             : "sg1000"
Nec SuperGraFX      : "sgx"
Sega Master System  : "sms"
Spectrum            : "spectrum"
Nec TurboGraFX-16   : "tg16"

Psnes video coming.

Can get everything working except skins and video previews.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Arcade games go in roms folder.
> 
> Home consoles have a folder each and then roms go in those folders
> 
> ...


I just edited the config so I don't have to move it all.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

grabman said:


> how do you get the art preview to work?
> 
> genesis same but nes do work on my end i believe it needs zipped and according to certain names...whoops left the e off the megadriv folder that prob works too...


After adding all the other roms it broke my images. No pics display now

EDIT:

Figured it out

roms/media/mixrbv2

nes/media/mixrbv2

megadrive/media/mixrbv2

its per rom folder for the pics


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> After adding all the other roms it broke my images. No pics display now
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


>



Im working on that now too.

Ton of stuff to ftp....


----------



## grabman (Jan 18, 2022)

lol we are all doing this but to be honest i want forwarders...


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

grabman said:


> lol we are all doing this but to be honest i want forwarders...


I just want a OoT native port like SM64.....


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 18, 2022)

If you get DriverInit faled or something like that, you just probably have a bad romset.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

ScarletDreamz said:


> If you get DriverInit faled or something like that, you just probably have a bad romset.


the 2020_01_06_fbn romset from archive.org works for this.


----------



## grabman (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> I just want a OoT native port like SM64.....


I did just get timesplitters we can all dream


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Looks good so far


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> Cant get genesis and nes games to run. Only MAME/ CPS/ CPS2/ CPS3 seems to be working


NeoGeo too


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> NeoGeo too


All are working but Have not tried Atomiswave yet


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> All are working but Have not tried Atomiswave yet


Did you tried system32? Here i had a driver init message. 

Original Fbneo doesnt emulate atomiswave...


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> Did you tried system32? Here i had a driver init message.
> 
> Original Fbneo doesnt emulate atomiswave...


driver init message. 

Another posted that may be because of a wrong rom set


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

jacob_twotwp said:


> View attachment 294236


The fuck is wrong with you


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> Did you tried system32? Here i had a driver init message.
> 
> Original Fbneo doesnt emulate atomiswave...







Annoying that is shows up in the list if it does not work with the EMU


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> View attachment 294241
> 
> Annoying that is shows up in the list if it does not work with the EMU


Maybe in the future...


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> Maybe in the future...


So if they get it working I wonder if they can get DC working


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> So if they get it working I wonder if they can get DC working


It would be a new source code ...fbneo is basically an arcade emulator


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> driver init message.
> 
> Another posted that may be because of a wrong rom set


I had correct romset, running on latest fbneo pc v1.0.0.3


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> I had correct romset, running on latest fbneo pc v1.0.0.3


Im using the 2020_01_06_fbn rom set


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> Im using the 2020_01_06_fbn rom set


Fbneo 1.0.0.3 uses a new set...some games won’t work with older romset


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> Im using the 2020_01_06_fbn rom set


Can you try golden axe - ga2.zip?
I think that this emu lacks some drivers...


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> Can you try golden axe - ga2.zip?
> I think that this emu lacks some drivers...


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> View attachment 294243


No, ga2 - revenge of death adder


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 18, 2022)

I tried my switch PFBNEO rom set and worked fine.  I believe there is newer sets though.  Anyone get killer instinct arcade working?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 18, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> Cant get genesis and nes games to run. Only MAME/ CPS/ CPS2/ CPS3 seems to be working


That’s all I want. How did you get them to work? All I get is Init Failed. Is that what folders are named CPS/CPS2/MAME/CPS3?


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> Can you try golden axe - ga2.zip?
> I think that this emu lacks some drivers...


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 18, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> No, ga2 - revenge of death adder


FinalBurn Neo ROM set (2022-01-18) on archive.org


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> View attachment 294244


Thanks, i ll try later


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> FinalBurn Neo ROM set (2022-01-18) on archive.org


Seems like this is the most current.  Let's give it a shot.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> FinalBurn Neo ROM set (2022-01-18) on archive.org


Good to know that system32 works well. I ll check radmobile too!


----------



## laz305 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> View attachment 294243


Dude!!!!!! How the F are you getting this to work???????


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Seems like this is the most current.  Let's give it a shot.


All the games seem to be running for me so far


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Seems like this is the most current.  Let's give it a shot.


Checking releases from github, it shows that is based on fbneo 03-25-2020, b26b974f3588e7f14a77ea089...older.


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Dude!!!!!! How the F are you getting this to work???????








My config included. unzip and Goes in "/data/pfba"

Using

FinalBurn Neo ROM set (2022-01-18) from archive.org


----------



## laz305 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> All the games seem to be running for me so far


How the F??????? All I get is Driver Init Failed. Can someone PM me a few working roms please


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> Checking releases from github, it shows that is based on fbneo 03-25-2020, b26b974f3588e7f14a77ea089...older.


The one i mentioned is based on 2020_01_06_fbn


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

laz305 said:


> How the F??????? All I get is Driver Init Failed. Can someone PM me a few working roms please



Post in thread 'pFBNEO 5.0'
https://gbatemp.net/threads/pfbneo-5-0.606336/post-9721568


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

laz305 said:


> How the F??????? All I get is Driver Init Failed. Can someone PM me a few working roms please


Flippen search for FinalBurn Neo ROM set (2022-01-18) on archive.org and use that......


----------



## laz305 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> View attachment 294247
> 
> 
> My config included. unzip and Goes in "/data/pfba"
> ...


Yes I have this. I pulled my rom set from my Vita and all I get is Driver Init Failed


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> Post in thread 'pFBNEO 5.0'
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/pfbneo-5-0.606336/post-9721568


Just a heads up with my config.

I have all the rom folders under "roms"

so for arcade its: /data/pfba/roms/roms

I didnt like having all of the rom folders in the pfba folder. I also didnt bother renaming the arcade roms folder from "roms" to "arcade"


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Yes I have this. I pulled my rom set from my Vita and all I get is Driver Init Failed


I would just redownload it from archive and give it a shot.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> so for arcade its: /data/pfba/roms/roms


Duplicated roms folder..
/data/pfba/roms/


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> The one i mentioned is based on 2020_01_06_fbn


I thought that was for latest fbneo. This can be my issue then...


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> Duplicated roms folder..
> /data/pfba/roms/


no, Arcade roms go in the roms folder


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

I just wish I could find a full rom set for pSNES. 

Mine is missing all Jap and a few US


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> no, Arcade roms go in the roms folder
> 
> View attachment 294252


No need. Put it on roms only.


----------



## laz305 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> Flippen search for FinalBurn Neo ROM set (2022-01-18) on archive.org and use that......


How the flippen am I suppose to know to do that? I have a Vita why wouldn’t I just use that rom set that works. Thanks for the flippen info


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> No need. Put it on roms only.


You are not understanding what I am saying.

I modified my config file

ALL ROM FOLDERS go in "roms"

The original name for the arcade rom folder is "roms" which I did not change

so looking at the picture I posted. for arcade games it goes in "/data/pfba/roms/roms"

if it was nes it would be "/data/pfba/roms/nes"

if it was megadrive it would be "/data/pfba/roms/megadrive"

I dont like having all of the rom directories in "/data/pfba/"


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

laz305 said:


> How the flippen am I suppose to know to do that? I have a Vita why wouldn’t I just use that rom set that works. Thanks for the flippen info


No flippen problem


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> You are not understanding what I am saying.
> 
> I modified my config file
> 
> ...


Ahh ok. Personal taste.


----------



## grabman (Jan 19, 2022)

i am definitely having some rom set blues xmen vs streetfighter audio goes low and i couldn't figure out how to load killer instinct either


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

grabman said:


> i am definitely having some rom set blues xmen vs streetfighter audio goes low and i couldn't figure out how to load killer instinct either


On CPS2 I have audio issues like no music or low sound on some games. CPS3 runs basically perfect.


----------



## grabman (Jan 19, 2022)

ok so i am not alone


----------



## bbqtool (Jan 19, 2022)

From what I can tell, some specific games have their bios controls (volume, dip switch) bound to the joystick and player buttons. Mortal Kombat II, Street Fighter Alpha 1, 2 and 3 all do this. (Player 2 doesn't have this issue) I don't think it's all of CPS2 because Mars Matrix plays great without issues.

Similarly, games like Outrun and Chase HQ are analogue only, so can't use the d-pad even when bound to it, even in the .cfg file.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 19, 2022)

bbqtool said:


> From what I can tell, some specific games have their bios controls (volume, dip switch) bound to the joystick and player buttons. Mortal Kombat II, Street Fighter Alpha 1, 2 and 3 all do this.


Yeah not bad for 1st release.  Hopefully PNES next.


----------



## laz305 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> View attachment 294247
> 
> 
> My config included. unzip and Goes in "/data/pfba"
> ...


Thanks bro yeah that list worked for me. Got GigaWing working!!!!!!!!! That’s all I wanted lol


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Thanks bro yeah that list worked for me. Got GigaWing working!!!!!!!!! That’s all I wanted lol


Glad to hear that!


----------



## chronoss (Jan 19, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Yeah not bad for 1st release.  Hopefully PNES next.


pFBA can launch NES roms


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

chronoss said:


> pFBA can launch NES roms


and fds games


----------



## laz305 (Jan 19, 2022)

codemasterv said:


> and fds games


What are fds?


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

Famicom Disc System

Was a Japanese NES/ Famicom disc extension


----------



## grabman (Jan 19, 2022)

laz305 said:


> What are fds?


On my end i could try to launch but fds i could not figure out like how to load different sides of the diskette


----------



## codemasterv (Jan 19, 2022)

grabman said:


> On my end i could try to launch but fds i could not figure out like how to load different sides of the diskette


I see what you are saying


----------



## laz305 (Jan 19, 2022)

In coleco games load but then I get stuck at screen asking me to select controller 1 or 2. I press everything and does nothing. Game like bump n jump


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

I ve opened an issue at github and developer updated link from DATs to check your romset.

https://github.com/libretro/FBNeo/tree/a9bce0459fdc5653842b5550542e8c6d0e5342f1/dats


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 19, 2022)

New build released!


fbneo: bump core to git rev e44cd75
fbneo: add system switch with fire buttons 5-6 (L/R)
input: add menu1 and menu2 keys config option
update all databases
add crt-geom-flat (for selected systems)
add ps4 support
many changes...

Now you ll need latest romset...


----------



## laz305 (Jan 20, 2022)

I get KP using this and I think it is because this does not close only suspends when you open another game or app. Can anyone let the creator know? Why does it only suspend and not close out automatically?


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 20, 2022)

laz305 said:


> I get KP using this and I think it is because this does not close only suspends when you open another game or app. Can anyone let the creator know? Why does it only suspend and not close out automatically?



PS4 xplorer do it too...i think that this apps use a little memory amount and ps4 decide to suspend instead close.


----------



## laz305 (Jan 20, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> PS4 xplorer do it too...i think that this apps use a little memory amount and ps4 decide to suspend instead close.


So is that common knowledge to just close these apps manually that suspend? Does it cause a KP to everyone if they have 2 apps open at the same time and then try to close them?


----------



## stjoey164 (Jan 21, 2022)

This is a great release. There's only two issues at the moment.
The first is to do with volume. Holding down the Circle button lowers the volume.
Holding down the X key will raise it again.

The other is that there's no way to map buttons to the Options Key, L3 or R3 at the minute.
Once those are sorted this will be a damn near perfect emulator.

As mentioned in this thread, you should be using the 2020_01_06_fbn romset from archive.org.
This is the latest - 1.0.0.3 - as of now.

Place the roms in the pfba/roms directory.

There is a config.cfg file in the root pfba directory.
This is where you can define your rom paths.
I recommend you keep them like this.






If you also want artwork (strongly recommended), you need to create a "media" folder for each subdirectory.
This is where you would place the "mixrbv2" folder for each respective romset.
For example





If and when video previews are supported, you would places the "videos" folder in the media folder too.

The links to the rom artwork and videos can be found on the readme.md file on the github repo.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 21, 2022)

stjoey164 said:


> This is a great release. There's only two issues at the moment.
> The first is to do with volume. Holding down the Circle button lowers the volume.
> Holding down the X key will raise it again.
> 
> ...



Good compilation of all above information...however rom paths can be configured at your personal taste without any problem.


----------



## stjoey164 (Jan 21, 2022)

The rom paths I recommended were just my preference. You can configure them however you like. I find it peculiar to have a folder structure of pfba/roms/roms.


----------



## stjoey164 (Jan 21, 2022)

Also, regarding the volume issue, it looks like CPS-2 is affected. CPS-3 isn’t.


----------



## koffieleut (Jan 21, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I think there is also a psnes pkg available for ps4 now too?


https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/releases/tag/v5.0
Here you go


----------



## stjoey164 (Jan 21, 2022)

I get the PSNES package but why is there a PNES one as well? PFBNEO has a NES Romset. Am I missing something?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 21, 2022)

stjoey164 said:


> I get the PSNES package but why is there a PNES one as well? PFBNEO has a NES Romset. Am I missing something?


Hes had those 3 going for a while.


----------



## bbqtool (Jan 31, 2022)

Does anybody have psnes_mixrbv.zip or psnes_video_hq.zip linked in the original github? (https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/blob/master/psnes/README.MD) The link there no longer works. I am happy to host them too if I get my hands on them.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 31, 2022)

bbqtool said:


> Does anybody have psnes_mixrbv.zip or psnes_video_hq.zip linked in the original github? (https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu/blob/master/psnes/README.MD) The link there no longer works. I am happy to host them too if I get my hands on them.


Links working here.


----------



## bbqtool (Jan 31, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Links working here.


Ah yep thanks. Chrome issue.


----------



## koffieleut (Feb 2, 2022)

bbqtool said:


> Ah yep thanks. Chrome issue.


Maybe I'm using the wrong rompack but I can't get any of the images or videos to show.
I'm using the snes usa rompack from archive.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Feb 2, 2022)

koffieleut said:


> Maybe I'm using the wrong rompack but I can't get any of the images or videos to show.
> I'm using the snes usa rompack from archive.


png files goes in "roms/media/mixrbv2

press r1 and show available


----------



## bbqtool (Feb 2, 2022)

Yeah directory needs to be correct and the png filename needs to be the same as the rom. eg. Super Mario World.sfc in the rom directory and Super Mario World.png in mixrbv2. If you're using the preview images in the github that I was talking about, some of the image filenames quote the Japanese titles. eg. Donkey Kong Country 3 is titled Super Donkey Kong 3. Either way, you need to line up preview image filenames with rom filenames. I ended up FTPing into my PS4 rom folder, pressing F2, ctrl a and copying and pasting the filenames into a txt file and then going into the image folder and doing the same thing with the images but pasting the filenames in the txt file on the png files. I'm sure the is a program to do this for you somewhere but it would have taken me a shorter time to just do this with like 400 roms.

The "correct" romset is on archive.org but if it loads the rom then that's not the issue.


----------



## koffieleut (Feb 3, 2022)

awesome thank you


----------



## zebrone (Feb 5, 2022)

Anyone knows where to put cheats (dat?) and how use them on PFBA 5.0 for PS4?


----------



## zebrone (Feb 5, 2022)

stjoey164 said:


> This is a great release. There's only two issues at the moment.
> The first is to do with volume. Holding down the Circle button lowers the volume.
> Holding down the X key will raise it again.
> 
> ...



Now there is a new romset "FinalBurn Neo ROM set (2022-02-04)",probably better.

Do you know where to put and how activate cheats on ps4 version?


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Feb 5, 2022)

zebrone said:


> Now there is a new romset "FinalBurn Neo ROM set (2022-02-04)",probably better.
> 
> Do you know where to put and how activate cheats on ps4 version?



No cheats atm


----------



## zebrone (Feb 5, 2022)

Ive some others questions:

1)Some roms are only japan
(shinobi,wboy monsterland). Can we replace them with us roms,even if there arent in the romset?
2) does the emulator run sega model and atomiswave games?
3) How can i replace skins e where to find them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Feb 5, 2022)

zebrone said:


> Ive some others questions:
> 
> 1)Some roms are only japan
> (shinobi,wboy monsterland). Can we replace them with us roms,even if there arent in the romset?
> ...


I dont think skins are working on this build.  Atomiswave you need retroarch.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Feb 6, 2022)

zebrone said:


> Ive some others questions:
> 
> 1)Some roms are only japan
> (shinobi,wboy monsterland). Can we replace them with us roms,even if there arent in the romset?
> ...



1-it emulates all available regions. Check your romset with emu .dat and a rommanager;
2-No;
3-impossible, atm.


----------



## zebrone (Feb 6, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> 1-it emulates all available regions. Check your romset with emu .dat and a rommanager;
> 2-No;
> 3-impossible, atm.



How to use Rom manager and file.dat?

I ve downloaded the right rom set for Final burn alpha. All games run,but some games are only in japan,as ive said...


----------



## koffieleut (Feb 6, 2022)

I've got a few questions regarding some systems. On the home computer side : how can I get the keyboard to select a number (if this is even possible), like to start a game of H.E.R.O. you'll need to input a number to start the game on the MSX version.

On the side of FDS, how do I change side A to side B? Or is Pnes the better option for FDS games?

Thank you.


----------



## cpasjuste (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi there,

First sorry for not replying to all you guys, I don't really have the time to read all the messages right now. I'll try to find the time to do so this week.

Still, I did read a few of them and fixes are coming for some of the discovered bugs. Also, videos previews are coming so you can start downloading them 

See you.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Feb 7, 2022)

zebrone said:


> How to use Rom manager and file.dat?
> 
> I ve downloaded the right rom set for Final burn alpha. All games run,but some games are only in japan,as ive said...


You can start here:

http://wiki.romcenter.com/doku.php?id=getstart:menu


----------



## TerminatR (Feb 19, 2022)

Great emulator. I'm pretty happy so far.

I was unable to start some games, like Mortal Kombat 2 which keeps going to a sound test when I try to start the game after adding credits.

Another example is Mutant Night, where I can't progress past the initialize screen.

And then there's twin stick games like Smash TV or Robotron that are not setup correctly for the controls.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Feb 20, 2022)

TerminatR said:


> Great emulator. I'm pretty happy so far.
> 
> I was unable to start some games, like Mortal Kombat 2 which keeps going to a sound test when I try to start the game after adding credits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jvhellraiser (Mar 6, 2022)

Ok if you are using this with Yuzu for example where you put the emulator and roms?


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 6, 2022)

Jvhellraiser said:


> Ok if you are using this with Yuzu for example where you put the emulator and roms?


Wrong forum, this is PS4 not Switch, but running this emulator inside a Switch emulator would be a pointless novelty at best - just use a native version of FBA (or an equivalent) on your computer.


----------



## Tomtani1 (Mar 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Wrong forum, this is PS4 not Switch, but running this emulator inside a Switch emulator would be a pointless novelty at best - just use a native version of FBA (or an equivalent) on your computer.


CPASJUSTE made a great pFBA emulator for the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

Tomtani1 said:


> CPASJUSTE made a great pFBA emulator for the Nintendo Switch.


I know, this is still the PS4 forum


----------



## Jvhellraiser (Mar 7, 2022)

Sorry guys i did not notice this was the Ps4 forum


----------



## AkitoUF (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi @cpasjuste I'll ask you here since you don't have a thread for pFBNeo for Vita in the subforum.
Is it possible to expect in the future the option to turn autofire for some games? Metal Slug games would greatly benefit from this.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Apr 2, 2022)

AkitoUF said:


> Hi @cpasjuste I'll ask you here since you don't have a thread for pFBNeo for Vita in the subforum.
> Is it possible to expect in the future the option to turn autofire for some games? Metal Slug games would greatly benefit from this.



Ask here:

https://github.com/Cpasjuste/pemu


----------



## sircumalot (Apr 12, 2022)

Maybe i'm an idiot, but. Where are you supposed to put the pfbneo .dat files?


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Apr 13, 2022)

sircumalot said:


> Maybe i'm an idiot, but. Where are you supposed to put the pfbneo .dat files?



.dat files, together with a rommanager, are used to check, fix and validate your romset.


----------



## sircumalot (Apr 13, 2022)

Ahh, thought they would be in some folder in dirstructure. Big thanks for the answer


----------

